# Mini donkeys need adopting!



## HobbsFarm (Jan 31, 2008)

*[SIZE=14pt]Two mini donkeys, Bill and Hillary, have been surrendered to CMHR. They are around 7-8 years old and must be adopted together. Bill is gelded. They are a tad overweight but otherwise they are healthy. The lead good and have been the star attraction at several Christmas living nativities in past years![/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]If you would like to know more about them, please contact me [email protected] or Ginny St. Pierre [email protected] [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Bill and Hillary are currently in middle Tennessee.[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

They are so precious.



I hope they find a loving forever home. SOON.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 31, 2008)

Shannon...which one is Bill and which one is Hillary? Together they make a Hill-Billy...LOL Hope you find a good home for them if they were closer...just maybe....


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been wanting a donkey, I would take them in if they where closer. Gezz


----------



## HobbsFarm (Feb 2, 2008)

minie812 said:


> Shannon...which one is Bill and which one is Hillary? Together they make a Hill-Billy...LOL Hope you find a good home for them if they were closer...just maybe....


Judy, I didn't ask which was which because I knew that they need to go together. I probably couldn't keep it straight anyway... I like your Hill Billy duo! They are soooo sweet looking aren't they?


----------



## minie812 (Feb 3, 2008)

mini_lover said:


> minie812 said:
> 
> 
> > Shannon...which one is Bill and which one is Hillary? Together they make a Hill-Billy...LOL Hope you find a good home for them if they were closer...just maybe....
> ...


I love the longears but with the rescues now in their new home and foaling around the corner....sigh!


----------



## garyo (Feb 5, 2008)

How are they with their hooves? We rescued two female donkeys about three years ago that had NEVER been haltered, trailered, brushed etc. Although they were eventually pocket pets in every other manner, we never could get them to cooperate with their hooves. It took four large men to trim them, forget picking them. Eventually we placed them with a very experienced big horse family who felt they could handle the rest of their socialization.


----------



## A Yankee In NC (Feb 19, 2008)

Is there an update on Bill and Hillary?


----------



## HobbsFarm (Feb 22, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi, yes, there is an update on Bill and Hillary. We recently found out that Hillary is pregnant, so she will be staying put until she foals. We'll keep everybody updated when we hear anything![/SIZE]


----------

